# Greetings from Ontario Canada



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT. Enjoy the fun.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Welcome aboard homey! You'll have a great time here. Where bout is Flambourough?


----------



## Barebow hunter (Nov 12, 2005)

*Bare bow hunter*



cath8r said:


> Welcome aboard homey! You'll have a great time here. Where bout is Flambourough?



Flamborough is north of Hamiton and South of Guelph on both sides of Hwy #6 which includes the towns of Waterdown, Carlisle, Millgrove and Freelton. We live just outside of Strabane.

How about you?


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

*Blue Thunder*

Hello and hope you enjoy your stay.It sounds like a great trip you make every year.I'll never get a chance but it would be great to try a moose once.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I live between McGregor and Harrow, South of Windsor.


----------



## Harley70 (Aug 25, 2005)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------

